# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  Xin mẫu vách ngăn sen và cây cọ

## ktshung

Bác nào có hai mẫu này cho em xin với,em cám ơn

----------


## manlamcnc

File gần gần giống thế được không bác?

----------

cnc291linhnam, cuong, lucasathu, sonnguyen2603, tuancnc699, vboyprovkbn

----------


## ktshung

> File gần gần giống thế được không bác?


ôi cám ơn bác nhiều nhiều

----------


## Thu Lý Nguyễn

cảm ơn bác, cái này e đang cần quá

----------


## thaidt

Bác còn mẫu nào share cho em với ạ, em đang bắt đầu học ạ

----------

